# Coolant reservoir is making chocolate milk



## R0tten (Sep 10, 2013)

I thought I bought a car, not a hot chocolate machine :facepalm:

Anyway back to serious:

I bought this 1999 VW for $1500 and it needs some work

_Background:_

Previous Owner says the oil pan pulled off because they ran over RR tracks but was able to repair it himself (I haven't inspected). We checked the oil dipstick and it looks good (not watery). The coolant has OIL in it though! We flushed the coolant out about 3-4 times and it still builds up oil in the reservoir. My mechanic friends expects it to be a gasket problem. A few weeks later, the 4-speed transmission slipped a few times. A few days thereafter, the transmission wouldn't drive the car, but by some luck the wife made it to my in-laws. Her dad (offshore mechanic [no auto mechanic per say]) looked at it for a lot longer than my mechanic friend did. Her father says he puts money on the root cause being the (engine) oil cooler and that the oil in the reservoir is *transmission* oil. I told my mechanic friend this, and he says there's no way because there is no route for transmission fluid to leak in the coolant through the oil cooler.

_Question:_

What could be causing this? Who is right? Are we headed in the right direction? Any advice either way? Thanks ahead.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Shouldn't be trans oil. But it still could be regular oil getting in through the oil cooler. Oil coolers are cheap. I'd toss one in and see it solves anything.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

My guess: Transmission oil cooler - located on top of the trans on the driver's side. Looks something like this: https://www.carpartsdiscount.com/au...ission_cooler_oem_096_409_061_e_96409061e.jpg


Replace and refill both systems with the correct VW fluids.

Good luck!!!


----------



## R0tten (Sep 10, 2013)

I see I'm getting the same conflicting information here as I am with asking my mechanics:what:

So what I gather is it could be either the engine oil cooler or the transmission oil cooler? Both parts have the same possibility to be the cause right?

If so, then I'll need to find the part for a transmission oil cooler too, just in case I need to order it. What is the differences between these 2? Is one just better, or maybe even not the right thing?:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Oil-Coo...iter_Display:2.0L&hash=item35c98f7c2c&vxp=mtr

and this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flex-a-lite...iter_Display:2.0L&hash=item48514a6644&vxp=mtr


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

If your engine oil cooler was bad (or a bad head gasket or cracked head), you would probably have oil in your coolant AND coolant in your oil. You posted that the oil in your crankcase is at the correct level and doesn't appear to be contaminated.

If your transmission cooler was bad, you would have transmission fluid in your coolant and coolant in your transmission. You posted that the coolant is contaminated AND you are having transmission issues. This leads me to believe that your transmission oil cooler is faulty. It is similar to the link that I posted earlier. Drop the transmission pan and see if the trans fluid is contaminated.

Good luck!!!


----------



## R0tten (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks all for the replies. I brought it to a shop called VW Plus, and they concluded that the trans oil cooler is bad, and there is also a problem with the transmission, they said since there is likely coolant in there instead of just tranny oil.

I need a new transmission oil cooler and tranny. Does anyone know where I could find an A/T tranny for a 99 beetle 2.0L?

Thanks for everyone's help.:thumbup:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The trans is one of the most expensive parts on these cars; the primary problem, seems to be the valve body wearing out on these but there could deeper problems as well. 

This place actually has brand new transaxles; probably costs more then the car is worth at this point: http://www.partsplaceinc.com/produc...+Automatic+Transmission01M-300-032L&sku=18164

Another place; seems to have the same new "crate" transmissions; as the above but I have no clue about the company: (a little cheaper @ $2000)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...+-+4+Speed+Automatic+-+01M&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Dealer is more expensive: 

http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/show...ake=1066&ukey_model=15563&ukey_category=21732

A rebuilt unit; I don't know if it would be much cheaper. What exactly is the shop saying is wrong; how is the transmission acting? Obviously, the trans is not going to work right with contaminated fluid in it. I wonder; if it is possible to try and work with the transmission and change, clean out the bad fluid? Do they know for a fact; it is totally damaged or are they just assuming it needs replaced because of the contamination of the trans fluid? 

Finding a used trans at this point; seem like a option but seeing how these particular trans are failure prone, you might be back to square one... if a used one ends up failing again. 

This is a tough one; you have to decide, how much you are willing to put in the car. It might be better to look for another car that is in better shape; at this point, if you repair or replace the transmission, it will probably end up costing more then the car is worth.

As far as the oil cooler goes; you should be able to get it at any VW dealer. 

Pretty sure the Volkswagen part # is: 096409061G

http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/show...ukey_driveline=0&ukey_trimlevel=0&modelYear=0

A number of places sell them online as well: 

https://www.google.com/search?q=AUT...olkswagen+Beetle+transmission+cooler&tbm=shop


----------



## R0tten (Sep 10, 2013)

billymade said:


> The trans is one of the most expensive parts on these cars; the primary problem, seems to be the valve body wearing out on these but there could deeper problems as well.
> 
> This place actually has brand new transaxles; probably costs more then the car is worth at this point: http://www.partsplaceinc.com/produc...+Automatic+Transmission01M-300-032L&sku=18164
> 
> ...





Fantastic specifics sir, and here are answers to the questions:

1) What exactly is the shop saying is wrong?
Well the shop, I believe, is diagnosing according to what I told them and what was happening. I don't think they pushed the issue just yet. The shop is saying since I have trans fluid in the coolant reservoir, then, I have too have coolant in the trans oil cooler. They said there is watery glue soluble material protecting the trans fluid from mixing in with the coolant. They said once this is broken, then the system is compromised and will need a new transmission.

2) How is the transmission acting?
That's the problem... is it's not acting... The car drove fine the day we test drove and the few weeks thereafter. Then we had a slip here and a slip there and then the transmission would not grab at all. This tranny problem ONLY started occurring after I flushed the coolant system about 4 times to try and rid the oil out of the coolant reservoir. I believe by doing this, the system kept leaking more trans fluid into the coolant each time from the tranny, which could have started causing these problems. I don't see how the tranny can go bad in that short amount of time?

3) Obviously, the trans is not going to work right with contaminated fluid in it.
I wasn't aware it wouldn't work at all, even after adding new trans fluid. What about flushing it, do you think that would work?

4) I wonder; if it is possible to try and work with the transmission and change, clean out the bad fluid?
I was told by my mechanic friends to have that done, but the shop is arguing that still by doing that, the transmission will not last til maybe down the road because the system has been compromised by mixed fluids.

5) Do they know for a fact; it is totally damaged or are they just assuming it needs replaced because of the contamination of the trans fluid?
I think they are just assuming because of the contamination? I do not know what actual tests have been performed?


By the way, I found a used transmission on eBay for $700. I've done the math for fixing vs buying another used. I just don't know what to do yet at this point. Any advice and thoughts are a big help. Thanks.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

The problem is that the autos are a crap shoot. They are pretty failure prone. You are gambling buying a used unit. The cost to keep them running/repair/replace them is definitely pretty high at times. A lot of people swap in a manual. Its a bit of money to throw at it initially, but then you have a manual transmission which is far less likely to fail, and is much cheaper to keep up with (no electronics to worry about, gear oil changes are not often). Just some food for thought.


----------



## R0tten (Sep 10, 2013)

Rockerchick said:


> The problem is that the autos are a crap shoot. They are pretty failure prone. You are gambling buying a used unit. The cost to keep them running/repair/replace them is definitely pretty high at times. A lot of people swap in a manual. Its a bit of money to throw at it initially, but then you have a manual transmission which is far less likely to fail, and is much cheaper to keep up with (no electronics to worry about, gear oil changes are not often). Just some food for thought.


The only problem with this is my wife doesn't know how to drive a standard!:banghead:

I love manual tranny's. Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess it all comes down; to how much you want to spend on the car and how long you see yourself keeping it. I would also; consider the condition of the rest of the car (how many miles are on the car, how much more money it will cost to fix up other things... interior, body, tires, etc.); what it will take to get the car to the condition, that your wife will be happy with it. I would seriously consider all the "fix up" costs; then, see how much other used new beetles are in your area.... a good conditioner new beetle that would be ready to go for your wife; maybe a better "investment" in money and a long term car to enjoy. Only you can decide; the financial side of things... and what your wife, will ultimately be happy with. 

On the transmission; until it is pulled and take apart; you won't know what is wrong with it or how much it would cost to fix (basic rebuild kits, seem to be in the $500; not counting a valve body or torque convertor), the $2000 brand new trans, starts looking like a good deal, when you look at all the costs involved (parts, labor etc.).


----------



## R0tten (Sep 10, 2013)

In case anyone is wondering, I ended up just taking the loss and selling it for $700. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear you had to take a loss on the car; as mentioned before, seeing how these cars are getting to the point where they are worth so little... unless you do the work yourself (its just not cost effective; especially the auto trans are so expensive to repair). Got any future car plans; let us know, what is next!


----------

